# Death of a 5th Group Soldier



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear 5th SFG Family and Friends,

I'm deeply saddened to inform you of the death of a 5th SFG Soldier this
week.  SSG Ryan Means of ODA 5236, C Company, 2nd Battalion, passed away
due to complications following surgery to remove a cancerous tumor from his liver.  
Ryan was being treated at the Sloan-Kettering Hospital in
New York City.  His wife Heather as well as their parents and other
family members were at his side.

Details on funeral services and unit memorial will follow.  

Please keep Ryan, Heather, their two young daughters, and the entire
Means family in your thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2009)

Condolences on your loss.  RIP.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

This worries me because a guy on my team, my best guy just had a testical removed in January followed by months of chemo and now he is going in to get a tumor removed from his stomach. We are all in 5th group. I am sure the guy on my team will be ok, but just like Ryan, things can happen. 

Rest in Peace Ryan.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss bro. RIP.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

This is the 3rd guy to get cancer that I know of in 5th group in the last couple of years. Three years ago a guy in my old company (Marcus Foster) died of brain cancer. I don't get it.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior.

I agree JJOIFVET, that is definitely a strange situation. Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## car (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, bro.

RIP Warrior


----------



## tip001 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry JJ for your loss of your friends over the yrs. 
Prayers sent to Heather and family/friends.

RIP Ryan


----------



## tova (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest In Peace Brother.

Prayers and thought with the family, friends, and brothers.

Crip


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for your Loss Bro..

Rest In Peace..


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest Well, Ryan

Let me add my condolences to you and his entire family, friends and comrades in arms


----------



## Centermass (Jul 9, 2009)

Cancer is a bitch. Here's to hoping one day they'll finally beat it back back where it belongs.

Condolences JJ on the loss of a Brother.

Rest easy Warrior. 

~S~


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2009)

My condolences, JJ. I hope they can figure out why such a cluster of cases exists.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP SSG Ryan Means 

Prayers out to all who know you, especially JJ.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSG Means.  I'm so sorry for your loss, and that of your Group, JJ.  His family will be in my prayers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 9, 2009)

JJ, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  My prayers go out to you, Ryan's teammates, and his family.

Fair winds and following seas, brave warrior.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 9, 2009)

JJ - I am sorry to hear this! Prayer out! 

RIP


----------



## 0699 (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Scotth (Jul 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP and prayers for all those left behind.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

My thoughts are with all of you affected by this tragic loss.  

RIP.

Cancer is a horrendous bitch of a way to die.  I've lost many family members to it and after years of rad haz of all sorts, I'm sure I'll go out that way some day as well.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

Another weird thing in 5th group, is the amount of cases of Gout. That is a build up of uruc acids in your joints. It hurts like hell for two weeks and then goes away. Usually comes back once a year.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Another weird thing in 5th group, is the amount of cases of Gout. That is a build up of uruc acids in your joints. It hurts like hell for two weeks and then goes away. Usually comes back once a year.



You should do a case study, I'm sure there are other wierd medical phenomenom; I find there usually is amongst the Mil community.  

As for the Gout, I don't know much about it but all of you need to stop holding the antennae to body parts when broadcasting. ;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  my most sincere condolences to friends and especially family.

Sad news, may there be blue skies ahead.


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace. I send my condolences to the family.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest easy trooper.  Thanks for your service, and prayers to the faimilies and friends.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP and salute. Not the way a soldier should go.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for your losses JJ.....

RIP Ryan.


----------



## kowa (Jul 9, 2009)

Blue Skies and sorry for your loss.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## varsity (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Warrior...You will be missed.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest easy Warrior.  You are not forgotten.

Thank you for your dedicated service.

Prayers out to all the family and his friends and Brothers in Arms.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm am so sorry for your loss.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, RIP


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP and prayers out to the family.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Rest in Peace Soldier.
May the Lord wrap his arms around your friends and family.
Thank you for all you did for our Nation.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 17, 2009)

Rest in peace soldier


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 18, 2009)

RIP.


----------

